
Boeing has made nearly 100 flights to test a 737 MAX software update, CEO says - thrusong
https://globalnews.ca/news/5158947/boeing-737-max-test-flights/
======
HeWhoLurksLate
Welp, progress, I guess.

How are they going to handle _all those planes?_

~~~
dvhh
by mailing floppy disks

